# Counting down the days



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We really are counting down the days here now until we go to collect our new female Blue colourpoint kitten, we can collect here on Saturday 27th June and we can't wait to get her home, here's a pic sent to me from the breeder, i shall post more once she is home and settled, best wishes.........CHRIS.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!! :001_wub::001_wub:
No wonder your counting down the days, hope the day is here quickly xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What a stunning girl - lucky you!:drool:


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

what a cutie:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow what a pretty girl :001_wub:not surprised you can't wait !  have you got a name for her ?


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

She's soooo puurrrttyy. Those blue eyes are piercing.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hiya Midnight, Have we got a name for her yet, well her pedigree title is MIDNIGHTSTAR BLUE ORCHID.....as for a pet name . we are problably going to call her Meighan. best wishes........Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, truly stunning, wish she was mine, i bet you are counting down the days, so would i be,


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww what a cute pie! She looks sooo soft :001_wub:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

raggs said:


> hiya Midnight, Have we got a name for her yet, well her pedigree title is MIDNIGHTSTAR BLUE ORCHID.....as for a pet name . we are problably going to call her Meighan. best wishes........Chris.


OOOhhhhh i love her pedigree name !! :thumbsup: i'll tell Midnight  and her pet name is lovely to ! :thumbup: bet you cant wait now !!!!!  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning! gorgeous ped name to!


----------



## skisoph86 (Jul 14, 2008)

Aww wow beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

raggs said:


> We really are counting down the days here now until we go to collect our new female Blue colourpoint kitten, we can collect here on Saturday 27th June and we can't wait to get her home, here's a pic sent to me from the breeder, i shall post more once she is home and settled, best wishes.........CHRIS.


Why not put a countdown ticker on Raggs!! Just so as you don't forget like
lol
DT


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hiya DT.........IN CASE I FORGET YOU SAY!!!!!!!!.......LOL........ thats just not possible here, the wife hasn't talked about anything else hahaha. anyone would think we were expecting triplets .........hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

aaaaw cute! No wonder you cannot wait. My first and only cat was bought for me as a present so I have never had this waiting feeling before! I bet it is very frustrating indeed!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow she looks absolutely gorgeous!! bet you are so excited!:thumbsup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

yes we are Suzy, i just want to get her home now, its been a long time coming, we have been waiting for close to one year to get the right girl and now i def know we have found her..............CHRIS


----------

